# Sakineh Mohammadi Ashtiani



## Palavra (Aug 5, 2010)

Έχουμε σε διάφορα νήματα συζητήσει το κατά πόσον οι δυτικές κοινωνίες έχουν δικαίωμα να παρεμβαίνουν και να πιέζουν τις κοινωνίες κρατών όπως το Ιράν να αλλάξουν τα έθιμα και τις συνήθειές τους. Άλλοι λένε ναι, άλλοι λένε όχι, επειδή δεν έχουμε αυτό το δικαίωμα, της πίεσης δηλαδή, και του να κρίνουμε με τα δικά μας μέτρα και τα δικά μας σταθμά.

Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση τι κάνουμε;

Inhumanity in Iran. Sakineh Mohammadi Ashtiani, an Iranian mother of two, faces imminent death, according to Mina Ahadi, head of the International Committee Against Stoning and the Death Penalty. Ashtiani is to be stoned to death for adultery, a crime which merits capital punishment in Iran​Από εδώ.

Ζητάμε να αλλάξει η χώρα τις συνήθειές της, που είναι κι αυτό μια μορφή παρεμβατισμού, ή όχι;


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2010)

Εδώ έχουμε δύο ζητήματα. 
Το ένα είναι η ποινή του θανάτου δια λιθοβολισμού.
Το άλλο είναι η καταδίκη με διαδικασίες που δεν θα έστεκαν σε οποιοδήποτε σοβαρό δικαστηριο. 
Και φυσικά πάντα το ζήτημα της θανατικής ποινής γενικότερα. 

Υπάρχουν διεθνείς συμφωνίες περί θανατικής ποινής κλπ, το Ιράν ανήκει στον ΟΗΕ κι έχει υπογράψει τις συμφωνίες περί βασανιστηρίων (που περιλαμβάνουν και την ομολογία μετά από βασανιστήρια) και περί ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων (που δεν αποκλείουν τη θανατική ποινή, αλλά την περιορίζουν). Ο λιθοβολισμός αν και δεν κατονομάζεται, αλλά νομίζω συμφωνούμε ότι ανήκει στα "torture and inhuman or degrading treatment"

Επειδή σε όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις το ζήτημα διεθνοποιείται μετά από παρεμβάσεις Ιρανών, κι όχι αλλοδαπών, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι υπάρχει μια μερίδα της κοινής γνώμης στο Ιράν η οποία εναντιώνεται σ'αυτά.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 5, 2010)

SBE said:


> Υπάρχουν διεθνείς συμφωνίες περί θανατικής ποινής κλπ, το Ιράν ανήκει στον ΟΗΕ κι έχει υπογράψει τις συμφωνίες περί βασανιστηρίων (που περιλαμβάνουν και την ομολογία μετά από βασανιστήρια) και περί ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων (που δεν αποκλείουν τη θανατική ποινή, αλλά την περιορίζουν).


Τώρα θέτεις ακόμα περισσότερα ζητήματα :)
Τι πάει να πει _σοβαρό δικαστήριο_; Για εκείνους, μια χαρά σοβαρό, σοβαρότατο είναι το δικαστήριό τους, και μια χαρά σοβαρό, σοβαρότατο είναι το αδίκημα της μοιχείας το οποίο υποτίθεται ότι διέπραξε η γυναίκα αυτή. 
Άρα, όταν εμείς τους λέμε ότι το δικαστήριό σας είναι για γέλια και είναι απάνθρωπο να καταδικάζετε μια γυναίκα σε θάνατο επειδή είχε εξωσυζυγικές σχέσεις (μετά το θάνατο του άντρα της, σημειωτέον), τους λέμε τι να κάνουν, δεν τους λέμε;

Α, και δεν έχεις δίκιο, το Ιράν δεν έχει υπογράψει τη Σύμβαση των Ηνωμένων Εθνών κατά των βασανιστηρίων, άρα ούτε το διεθνές δίκαιο ή, έστω, τις διεθνώς αποδεκτές νόρμες περί απάνθρωπης μεταχείρισης μπορεί να επικαλεστεί κανείς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Α, και δεν έχεις δίκιο, το Ιράν δεν έχει υπογράψει τη Σύμβαση των Ηνωμένων Εθνών κατά των βασανιστηρίων, άρα ούτε το διεθνές δίκαιο ή, έστω, τις διεθνώς αποδεκτές νόρμες περί απάνθρωπης μεταχείρισης μπορεί να επικαλεστεί κανείς.


Μήπως είναι από τις συμβάσεις που γίνονται δεσμευτικές για όλα τα μέλη του ΟΗΕ όταν συνυπογραφούν από έναν μεγάλο αριθμό μελών και απλώς κάποιοι δεν τις υπογράφουν για να μη δημιουργείται εσωτερικό δίκαιο (πχ Κιότο - ΗΠΑ, δίκαιο θάλασσας -Τουρκία) και η μοναδική νομική δυνατότητα να είναι η προσφυγή άλλων μελών εναντίον τους στη ΓΣ του ΟΗΕ (και τρέχε γύρευε);


----------



## Palavra (Aug 5, 2010)

Μμμμ, δεν το ξέρω αυτό, θα το ψάξω και θα ανεβάσω, αν βρω κάτι.


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2010)

Αναφερόμουν (και έδωσα σύνδεσμο) στην συνθήκη περί πολιτικών δικαιωμάτων, άρθρο 7 και άρθρο 14, παρ. 7. Όμως, το να κολλάμε στα νομικίστικα απλά μας βγάζει από τη συζήτηση. 

Θεωρώ ότι ακολουθήθηκαν όλες οι διαδικασίες που προβλέπονται από το νόμο στο Ιράν και η δίκη κλπ ήταν άψογες, τέλειες και εντελώς ουδέτερες. Αυτό δε βλέπω να το αμφισβητεί άλλωστε κανείς στη σχετική αρθρογραφία. Και σε αυτή την περίπτωση όμως, όπως και σε άλλες που μας έρχονται από το Ιράν, βλέπω ότι η κάθε πηγή δίνει τη μισή αλήθεια. 

Διαβάζω ότι η γυναίκα τελικά δεν θα λιθοβοληθεί, αλλά θα απαγχονιστεί μάλλον. Και ότι έχει ήδη καταδικαστεί σε 10 χρόνια φυλακή για συνεργεία στη δολοφονία του συζύγου της, είχε επίσης καταδικαστεί και τιμωρηθεί για εξωσυζυγικές σχέσεις μετά το θάνατο του συζύγου της και ότι η θανατική καταδίκη δεν ήταν ομόφωνη, αλλά κατά πλειοψηφία. 

Από τη Βίκι:
*The Iranian judiciary officially placed a moratorium on stoning in 2002*, although the punishment remained on the books, and there were a few cases of Judges handing down stoning sentences in 2006 and 2007 [18] *In 2008, Iran's judiciary decided to fully scrap the punishment from the books* in a legislation submitted to parliament for approval.[19] *As of June 2009, Iran's parliament has been reviewing and revising the Islamic penal code to omit stoning as a form of punishment.*[20]

Μ'άλλα λόγια η διεθνής πίεση είναι απλώς κερασάκι, οι ίδιοι οι Ιρανοί είναι στο δρόμο της κατάργησης της ποινής αυτής εδώ και μια δεκαετία σχεδόν. 

Από τη Διεθνή Αμνηστία που λινκάρισες πιο πάνω σχετικά με το λιθοβολισμό:
In mid-2006, a group of *Iranian* human rights defenders, mostly women, including activists, journalist and lawyers, began a campaign to abolish stoning. The 'Stop Stoning Forever' Campaign aims to save the life of anyone under sentence of stoning in Iran and to abolish stoning in law and in practice. Since the campaign began, at least 15 individuals have been saved from stoning and others have been granted stays of execution. 

Όμως, αν από το 2002 έχει ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία εντός της ιρανικής δικαιοσύνης, δεν είναι λίγο τραβηγμένες οι επιτυχίες που ισχυρίζονται ότι έχουν οι ακτιβιστές; Δηλαδή, δεν είναι αναμενόμενο ότι όλες οι εκτελέσεις δια λιθοβολισμού θα είχαν παγώσει όσο αναμένεται η σχετική νομοθεσία;

Επομένως, οι ίδιοι οι Ιρανοί είναι κατά της ποινής αυτής η οποία δεν αποτελεί μέρος του εθιμικού τους δικαίου, αφού πρωτοεφαρμόστηκε στο Ιράν το 1983 (πηγή η Βικι που έδωσα πιο πάνω).

Τα συμπεράσματά μου από το γκούγκλισμα που έκανα είναι ότι ο λιθοβολισμός _δεν ανήκει στο εθιμικό δίκαιο του Ιράν_, εισήχθηκε στη χώρα το '83 και πηγαίνει για κατάργηση σύντομα. Οι παρεμβάσεις ξένων κυβερνήσεων, ΜΚΟ κλπ στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι για λόγους πολιτικής σκοπιμότητας, εντυπωσιασμού του κοινού κλπ.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 5, 2010)

SBE said:


> Υπάρχουν διεθνείς συμφωνίες περί θανατικής ποινής κλπ, το Ιράν ανήκει στον ΟΗΕ κι έχει υπογράψει τις συμφωνίες περί βασανιστηρίων (που περιλαμβάνουν και την ομολογία μετά από βασανιστήρια) και περί ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων (που δεν αποκλείουν τη θανατική ποινή, αλλά την περιορίζουν).



Αυτό θα έλεγα κι εγώ. Εξαρτάται από τις διεθνείς συμφωνίες που έχει υπογράψει το Ιράν και το διεθνές δίκαιο εν γένει. Από εκεί και πέρα, τίποτα δεν μας εμποδίζει να στείλουμε επιστολές διαμαρτυρίας στον Ιρανό πρέσβη.


----------



## ilena (Aug 7, 2010)

Της Aisha της έκοψε ο σύζυγός της τη μύτη και τ' αυτιά της γιατί πήγε να το σκάσει.


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2010)

Αν δεν ήταν μικρούλα και νοστιμούλα
Αν δεν ήταν από το Αφγανιστάν
Θα γινόταν εξώφυλλο;
Την άποψή μου τη λέει καλύτερα εδώ

Violence Against Women Is No Rationale for Military Violence

I wish that I could say such pictures are shocking or unfamiliar, that I have never seen such violence inflicted on a human being. As someone who has spent 14 years leading a grant-making foundation that advances women's rights, however, I cannot say that.

I have met with women with faces like Aisha's in Bangladesh, where lovers or jealous husbands have thrown acid on their faces to scar them for life. I have spoken with women missing limbs because pimps mutilated them in Cambodia. I have heard from Bosnian women whose vaginas have been shredded by soldiers who inserted pointed objects and guns into them. I know women in India whose faces and bodies are a mass of burned flesh because they did not bring enough dowry. And, you don't have to leave the United States to see such brutality. Last November I met a woman from Tennessee whose ex-husband beat her with an iron rod within an inch of her life -- her jaw is shattered, her nose is broken, her left eye does not see.
...
The TIME article suggests that the United States must maintain its military forces in Afghanistan to protect Afghan women from the Taliban. I am painfully aware of the conditions facing Afghans who live on less than $2 per day in midst of violence, yet I am unable to stomach this flimsy justification for more war, occupation, and militarization. Guns, soldiers and military presence do not increase security. To the contrary, they lead to less personal and bodily freedom for women and girls.
...
Aisha's suffering is not simply related to the Taliban. There are women in countries on every continent who have been beaten, sold, raped, and mutilated in the name of honor, religion, and tradition. Aisha's noseless face should not be used as a symbol of Taliban resurgence -- instead, it is the face of modern day patriarchy, which continues to dominate social and cultural systems in most parts of the world. It is deeply woven into the fabric of societies that extol violence and patriotism.

Aisha was brutally abused in 2003. U.S. soldiers were already in Afghanistan. Their presence did not prevent her abuse. Last year, the U.S. government supported an initiative that tripled the number of soldiers in the army of the Democratic Republic of Congo to 60,000. Rapes of women tripled in the areas soldiers were deployed. There is an obvious connection between violence against women and militarization.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2010)

*Για ψεύδη κατηγορεί τις ιρανικές αρχές γυναίκα που κατοιγορείται για μοιχεία
*Καθημερινή, 7/8/2010

Μια γυναίκα που έχει καταδικαστεί σε θάνατο δια λιθοβολισμού για μοιχεία στο Ιράν κατηγόρησε τις αρχές ότι ψεύδονται όσον αφορά τις κατηγορίες σε βάρος της και ότι σχεδιάζουν να την εκτελέσουν μυστικά, σε συνέντευξή της που δημοσιεύεται σήμερα Σάββατο στην εφημερίδα Guardian.

Η Σακινέχ Μοχαμάντι-Αστιανί, 43 ετών, μίλησε μέσω ενδιάμεσου στην εφημερίδα και απέδωσε την μεταχείρισή της στο φύλο της, τονίζοντας πως «νομίζουν ότι μπορούν να κάνουν τα πάντα στις γυναίκες σε αυτή τη χώρα».

Η υπόθεση της μητέρας δυο παιδιών προκάλεσε διεθνή κατακραυγή, με τον πρόεδρο της Βραζιλίας Λουίς Ινάσιου Λούλα ντα Σίλβα να προσφέρεται την περασμένη εβδομάδα να της παραχωρήσει άσυλο στη χώρα του, πρόταση που δεν έγινε δεκτή από την Τεχεράνη.

Η Μοχαμάντι-Αστιανί, η ποινή της οποίας έχει προσωρινά ανασταλεί, κατηγόρησε αξιωματούχους ότι ψεύδονται όταν λένε ότι κρίθηκε ένοχη συνομωσίας για την δολοφονία του συζύγου της και μοιχεία.

Την Πέμπτη ο Μοσαντέγκ Καχνεμουί, ανώτερος Ιρανός δικαστικός, μετέφερε την πληροφορία αυτή σε αντιπροσωπεία της Επιτροπής του ΟΗΕ για την Εξάλειψη των Φυλετικών Διακρίσεων, και πρόσθεσε ότι «τίποτε δεν είναι οριστικό» όσον αφορά την υπόθεση.

«Λένε ψέματα. Έχουν ενοχληθεί από την διεθνή προσοχή για την υπόθεσή μου και προσπαθούν απεγνωσμένα να αποσπάσουν την προσοχή και να μπερδέψουν τα μέσα ενημέρωσης ώστε να μπορέσουν να με σκοτώσουν μυστικά».

«Κρίθηκα ένοχη μοιχείας και αθωώθηκα της κατηγορίας του φόνου, αλλά ο άνδρας που σκότωσε στην πραγματικότητα το σύζυγό μου αναγνωρίστηκε και φυλακίστηκε, χωρίς όμως να έχει καταδικαστεί σε θάνατο».

«Είναι επειδή είμαι γυναίκα, είναι επειδή νομίζουν ότι μπορούν να κάνουν οτιδήποτε στις γυναίκες σε αυτήν τη χώρα».

Η Μοχαμάντι-Αστιανί είπε επίσης ότι όταν καταδικάστηκε δε συνειδητοποίησε ότι αντιμετώπιζε λιθοβολισμό διότι δεν κατάλαβε την Αραβική λέξη που χρησιμοποιήθηκε. «Μου ζήτησαν να υπογράψω την ποινή μου, το έκανα, πήγα πίσω στη φυλακή και οι συγκρατούμενές μου είπαν ότι επρόκειτο να λιθοβοληθώ και λιποθύμησα».

Ο δικηγόρος της, Μοχαμάντ Μοσταφάιε, διέφυγε στην Τουρκία, όπου ζήτησε άσυλο, και η Μοχαμάντι-Αστιανί είπε ότι νοιώθει πιο ευάλωτη χωρίς αυτόν.

Ο Μοσταφάιε είπε στην εφημερίδα Times ότι φοβάται για τη ζωή της γυναίκας του Φερεστέχ Χαλιμί, που πιστεύει ότι κρατείται υπό ιδιαίτερα σκληρές συνθήκες στη φυλακή Εβίν στην Τεχεράνη.

Ο δικηγόρος αναμένεται να πάει στη Νορβηγία σήμερα Σάββατο αφού απελευθερωθεί από την Τουρκία μετά το πρόβλημα που ανέκυψε με το διαβατήριό του όταν εισήλθε στη χώρα.​


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2010)

Εκτός από την παρατήρηση ότι πρέπει να πήραν άδεια οι διορθωτές από όλες τις εφημερίδες (*_μηχεία_ στον ιστότοπο του Βήματος, *_κατοιγορείται_ στην Καθημερινή), να πω ότι διάβασα το πλήρες αγγλικό στην Guardian:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/aug/06/sakineh-mohammadi-ashtiani-iran-interview

και επειδή ποτέ δεν ξέρεις ποια καλή κακή πρωία μπορεί μια εφημερίδα να κλείσει την πρόσβαση στα αρχεία της...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Για ψεύδη κατηγορεί τις ιρανικές αρχές γυναίκα που κατοιγορείται για μοιχεία*



Ε, δεν το είδα! Άλλη μια απόδειξη του όσο πιο μεγάλο είναι το λάθος (ή το ψέμα) μπροστά στα μάτια σου, τόσο πιο πιθανό να μην το δεις...


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2010)

Έβγαλε μάτι!

Το άρθρο της Γκάρντιαν όμως, παρόλο που έχει ενδιαφέροντα σημεία επαναλαμβάνει κάποιες ανακρίβειες που αποδείξαμε πιο πάνω, όπως π.χ. το ότι η ποινή του λιθοβολισμού στο Ιράν πάει για κατάργηση και ούτως ή άλλως μετατρέπεται σε απαγχονισμό. 
Από κει και πέρα, κάθε χώρα έχει το δικαίωμα να ορίζει τι είναι αξιόποινη πράξη και να καθορίζει την ποινή. Δέκα χρόνια για το φόνο, θάνατο για τη μοιχεία. Μπορεί να μας φαίνεται άδικο, αλλά μπορεί και σ'αυτούς να φαίνονται άδικα τα ισόβια για φόνο. 
Τώρα το ζήτημα είναι: μπορεί να υπάρχει διαφορετική ποινή για το ίδιο έγκλημα λόγω του φύλου του κατηγορούμενου; Ή ακόμα πιο γενικά, μπορεί η δικαιοσύνη να μην είναι τυφλή και να έχει διαφορετική μεταχείριση ο κατηγορούμενος με βάση το φύλο του;
Η αναμάρτητη χώρα πρώτη τον λίθον κλπ κλπ. 
Άλλο τι λέει η νομοθεσία, κι άλλο τι εφαρμόζεται, και ειδικά στην Ελλάδα πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη ελαστικότητα στους άντρες παρά στις γυναίκες σε ορισμένα εγκλήματα.


----------

